# Cobalt Figural Skull for sale



## KBbottles (Mar 22, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Cobalt-Blue-FIGURAL-SKULL-Poison-Bottle_W0QQitemZ160416155647QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item25598c47ff

 Saw this this morning.  Neck is broken off


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 22, 2010)

I will dig a skull[]


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 22, 2010)

That would be awesome!


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate seeing damage like this to bottles of this stature....
 the small skull with the crack above the eye went off for cheap the other week.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 22, 2010)

I think if someone wanted to repair one that might be a fairly easy repair, just need to find a junk bottle with a matching top.


----------



## inbottlewetrust (Apr 24, 2010)

I love it. That is one in my wish list bottle.[]


----------

